# Answers needed on injured pigeon found-by Jami



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

I am new here, i just found a pigeon in the middle of the road yesterday who seems to have a problem with his feet. I have taken himin and am just trying to find out as much information on them as possible. He seems to be fine except he isn't walking right, his wings seem fine they open properly and don't seem to be disrupted in any way. I am waiting for my vet to open so i can bring him in to be treated. Is it possible for me to keep this pigeon even though it is an out door pigeon?? any information will be greatly appreaciated
Thank You
Jami


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jami said:


> I am new here, i just found a pigeon in the middle of the road yesterday who seems to have a problem with his feet. I have taken himin and am just trying to find out as much information on them as possible. He seems to be fine except he isn't walking right, his wings seem fine they open properly and don't seem to be disrupted in any way. I am waiting for my vet to open so i can bring him in to be treated. Is it possible for me to keep this pigeon even though it is an out door pigeon?? any information will be greatly appreaciated
> Thank You
> Jami


Hi Jami,

I just responded to your private message.

Thank you so much for helping this needy bird. Has the bird eaten or drank at all? 

We have alot of members that have rescued pigeons, and they make excellent pets.

Let me inquire with other moderators and see if we can start you a new thread from this post, so everyone can offer advice.


----------



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank You 
He has eaten some bread and drank alittle bit of water from my hand but not a whole lot. I am just waiting for the pet store to open so that i can get him the proper feed. He doesn;t talk much, a few little whimpers in the past 12 hours.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Jami, thanks for helping out this pij who sounds in real need of a friend. If you look at the fleshy area above the beak (cere), what is the coloration?

I also wondered if there was any discharge from the eye of nostrils (nares)??

Could be that this bird has had some kind of accident and just needs some R&R.
Are you feeding the bird yet, if so what kind of food, and is the bird eating and/or drinking yet on its own?? Of course, rehydration is the first step in the process, so I'm not trying to rush you.

It's hard to say whether or not the bird is releasable yet. As you diologue with members about the bird's needs, it should become more apparent over time what would be best for the bird.

Best,

fp


----------



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

I just went to check on him and he was eating and drinking by himself or herself?? So that is a good sign. What kind of food and or vitamins does he need to have??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good to hear the bird is eating and drinking.....


----------



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

The colouration above the beak is pinkish and dark....it looks like there is some of the feathers missing from there like he scraped his beak....there is no discharge from the eyes or nostrils. He doesn;t seeem to be a baby but i wouldn't be able to tell....he has a white patch on his back.
He had a bowel movement this morning and it looked normal. Yes he is drinking on his own and eating.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If your source is a local pet store, then I would think a wild bird seed with Doves listed on the back as one of the species suited for would be fine. Look in the bird section for avian vitamins. 

fp

PS
You can boil and crush egg shells for a calcium source as well.


----------



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

All he has eaten is bread that is all i have until the pet store opens, what feed should i be giving him and will he eat considering he came from downtown and usually they eat bread and whatever else they find..


----------



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank You very Much

Jami and JP ( That is what i named him or her)

P.S
Is it common for something to happen to their legs, or feet?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jami,

It is common for an injury to cause a sprain, swelling, and sometimes a broken leg.

Sometimes a poor diet can cause them to have deficiencies of calcium and other minerals, which may look like they have a hard time walking. 

Thank you very much for responding to this birds needs! A visit to the vet, and a good diet may be all that is required.

Oh, and as you have probably noticed you can come back to your own thread now and ask any questions you may have.

Let us know how the bird is doing.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jami,

It sounds like a young pigeon that has recently left the nest and it could have a calcium deficiency. I have had a few collared doves with that problem. You could try to get a calcium and vitamin D3 syrup and give him a couple of drops of that just inside the beak for 3 days.

Are the feet warm or cold? Do they move at all?

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Jami,

Can you read this thread and see if anything about his legs resemble these pictures and description:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11691

Pidgey


----------



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

yes his feet move, it is almost like he is a baby who cannot walk yet he tried to flap his wingss but he didn't go anywhere, maybe he fell from a nest or something?? his feet are at like room temp not cold though.


jami


----------



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

his feet seem soft like he is just ;learning to walk. I don't know how old he could be but i do not think that he is full grown.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jami,

It is a little confusing for us trying to figure out the age of this youngster, would you mind checking out this website with various ages of baby pigeons, and let us know how old he looks?

Thank you.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

He looks like the 3 month old picture except he is darker in colour on his head.. I have another questions how much she they eat...because this one doesn't want to stop eating...lol...i just don't what is too much 

Jami


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over his appetite, yes, that can be a problem at first.

He should only eat about a tablespoon of seeds once in the morning and once in the afternoon. Don't let him eat more, as the crop might get impacted.You might give him a tablespoon every four hours for now, until he slows down eating. Make sure he has emptied his crop before the next feeding.

After merely eeking out an existance, some pigeons will stuff themselves to make up for lost time, as the seed looks like "Prime Rib" to them. 

After time he will slow down as he gets sufficient seeds each day. Sometimes, I think they eat that way not only to compensate for what was lacking, but also they don't know where or when there next meal is coming from, so they overindulge when they can.

Please offer him a bowl of pigeon grit to aid in the digestion, also.

Make sure to have a fecal done when he goes to the vet, as it is possible he has intestinal parasites/worms.

Treesa


----------



## jami (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank You
What is pigeon grit?? And if this pigeon has splay legs would a vet be able to treat this or would he have to go to a specialist??? He won't walk or stand up


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon grit is necessary for pigeons to grind and digest seed in the crop. It can be purchased from most pigeons supply houses, and even seed and grain stores. 

Splay legs are when a new baby is unable to maintain a sitting position with legs neatly tucked under it. This happens when there is nothing for the baby to grab on and his legs slip out from under him. This becomes permanent after a month of age. Are the birds legs spread out that you can see them when he is sitting down? either one or two, like a ragg doll? 

If not, then he is either has injured, sprained, or broken a leg, or is malnourished and lacking in calcium and other vitamins and minerals. This condition can change with proper nourishment & rehydration.

He should eat about a tablespoon of seed, and then take a nice healthy drink of water.

Thanks again for helping this youngster, let us know how the visi to the vet goes.


----------

